# Does anyone else play Victoria 2: AHD?



## camouflage (Feb 29, 2012)

AHD came out recently, and I've finally got round to downloading it, it's certainly more challenging economically. First game I'm playing Russia, and getting my industry up is taking ages, I've dropped taxes completely on the rich but my capitalists have invested in fuck all, they don't seem to be accumilating any capital at all even though tarrifs are as low as I can make em and the population seems to be saving quite healthily as the national bank is lending abroad (mostly my Polish community is saving for some reason).

My Artizans have been doing a good job of producing goods up till now but it looks like they're starting to come under pressure from competition from foreign industry (domestically I still have fuck all factories). I want to free the Serfs, but Consciousness is way too low even though I've been going for Consciousness raising options all along, been really benevolent to non-Russian ethnic minorities except when being a bastard to them will result in higher Consciousness (but not higher Militancy).

Government has appointed Westernizers (Liberal, Laissez Faire) but that's not helped yet. I do like the new diplomatic system though, having to justify wars now, it's very realistic tbh but I've not kicked-off on anyone yet. I considered starting on the Ottomans, but mostly just to see if the Czar of All Slavs event is still around, don't think is though, before AHD my last Victoria 2 game was as the USCSA (that was a fun game, did quite well, annexed Colombia and the Yucatan Peninsula, Western Venezuala and even gobbled-up Korea before the US finally rolled in to close me down) in fact this is the first time I've played Russia again since Victoria Revolutions. 

Anyway I want Russia to become an economic power-house so I'm focusing on that and avoiding needless foreign adventures.

So, anyone else playing this or is it only sad boring me?


----------



## camouflage (Mar 1, 2012)

God, I feel like this bloke now.


----------



## YouSir (Mar 2, 2012)

If it's any comfort, if I hadn't just sold my PC for a netbook I'd be completely obsessed with this by now. How's the diplomatic system changed from 2?


----------



## camouflage (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, that is comforting, I assume that you are a person of fine judgment and excellent taste naturally. 

So far what's struck me is how you can now invest in other countries provided you have an interventionist government. For instance as Russia I can build railroads in Persia, which at this point is also in my sphere of influence which means that they are in my market. They sell their resources first to Russia, they buy the things they need to import first from Russia.

However the British, the French or the Americans or any of the other eight Great Powers might try to muscle in on my turf, try to woo the Persians away from Russia and into their own Sphere of Influence. By investing in Persia I can make this increasingly difficult. I haven't invested in Persia mind, no need to so far as just discrediting the other powers seems to have sufficed to keep not just Persia but also Japan and Sweden in Russias sphere of influence. I've also signed alliances with them and we're all quite tight so far. Currently laying on the charm with Manchuria (or is it Manchukuo) as a first step to bringing the China into russia's sphere, that would be truly kickass if I could pull it off, and surely make Russia the 900lb Economic Gorilla I'm trying to make it become.

By the way I was delighted to hear that the United States had gone bankrupt! I found this hilarious to be honest, I don't know how they managed it but I suspect they over-extended themselves, which is much easier to do now as money world-wide is a lot tighter. I'd noticed they were engaged in massive port building programs along their eastern coast, then they kicked-off a war for territory against Mexico... who knows what else they were splashing out on. Bankruptcy can now happen to anybody if one's not careful, even the likes of the USA. So they then tried to repudiate their debts and the UK (worlds creditor number one of course) wasn't having it and declared war, I followed suite as they owed Russia's central bank loads of money too, gotta look after the investment of my pops as I don't want them to get unnecessarily pissed off (there are already several secessionist movements simmering away, the Poles, the Ukrainians, those pesky Armenians and others, I've allowed Consciousness to get over 3.00 now... happily Militancy is still relatively low so there've been no uprisings... yet).

In the ensuing wars after the US tried to repudiate its debts Russia did precisely nothing, however my Swedish allies went over and started occupying Colombia, an ally of the US... the US finally agreed to honor their debts. I believe the war between them and the UK was quite fierce, in any case they settled with the UK too. However now the world is in a recession (debt deflation I suppose), prices are falling across the board and I don't know what to invest in. I've decided to concentrate on Russia's comparative advantages, it produces vast amounts of lumber, iron and coal for instance so I'm building factories that use things like that as inputs. I've a long way to catch up with the other Great Powers industrial scores though. I changed government by the way, back to a Conservative outfit as the Capitalists weren't really building any factories under the Liberal regime, the conservatives are interventionist so I can go ahead and build factories myself instead of hoping on the 'invisible hand' as it were. I don't recall what the consequences of switching governments like that are; Russia is still Czarist and therefore can just appoint governments at will but if I recall correctly this raises Plurality or something each time you do it. Too much of that sort of thing could go a bad way.

I think I'll stop playing this particular game though and await patch 2.2, which solves some issues in the version I've been playing (2.1). Maybe go play some FTM for a bit instead. I have to say though the Victorias have always been my favorite of the Paradox games, as was once said of a big fat book written by an old Russian bloke; all of life is here.


----------



## camouflage (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a quick boast here really, as my partner's not having any of it (she won't even pretend the slightest interest) and the Victoria 2 forum's too full of oddballs and weirdos for my tastes.






Not really a big deal, just... nice, I rather think.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tempted to get this. Already have three paradox games that i need to master  

Sell it to me!


----------



## past caring (Mar 5, 2012)

Haven't got it, but might. Got the various EUs, Crusader Kings and Hearts of Iron 2 and 3. Got massively, massively fucked off with HoI3 though and the Semper Fi and For the Motherland "expansions" - really fixing huge bugs and play issues, rather than true expansions. Which wouldn't be so bad if they'd fixed the thing that really needs fixing - the inability to assume military control in an alliance.


----------



## camouflage (Mar 6, 2012)

Me sounding like I'm trying to sell this game is an unavoidable consequence of my enthusiasm for it tbf.

I've not played much since the weekend though, mostly because I don't get to play as much on 'school nights' but partially as I am facing a problem in the manner in which I have tried to expand the economy, I will elaborate later.

I will either patch to 2.2 and start a new game as Greece... or battle on, because just like Putin I am consider mission is Make Russia Strong like Bear!


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 7, 2012)

This looks like it might be less technically demanding than Crusader Kings 2? The demo of that was near unplayable on my machine.


----------



## Chz (Mar 8, 2012)

Making the economic system harder doesn't really attract me. I thought basic Victoria 2 was about as in-depth as I wanted to go. I mean, I like mucking about and micromanaging but only to a point. I always tried _so hard_ to get into EU, but it was too much. I thought V2 struck a good balance, so I'm not convinced the expansion is for me. I was never able to make the Empire of Scandinavia an industrial powerhouse anyway.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 8, 2012)

Chz said:


> Making the economic system harder doesn't really attract me. I thought basic Victoria 2 was about as in-depth as I wanted to go. I mean, I like mucking about and micromanaging but only to a point. I always tried _so hard_ to get into EU, but it was too much. I thought V2 struck a good balance, so I'm not convinced the expansion is for me. I was never able to make the Empire of Scandinavia an industrial powerhouse anyway.


 
The trick with EU is not to worry that there are things you don't understand. By 1790 I carved Africa up between the Byzantine Empire and the Qin Dynasty without ever even clicking on some of the tabs.


----------



## camouflage (Mar 8, 2012)

Right, I managed to get four of China's five regions into my sphere of influence, and the result was economic disaster that's taken quite some wrestling with to get under control. I've had to engage in austerity measures to keep from deficit-spending my way into bankruptcy. I even hat to cut back on Education and Administration at one point, something I never do considering Russias 13% Literacy, also I've neglected the Culture and Commerce techs to favor Industrial ones, which is probably an inferior strategy actually as now I'm still quite backward.

The problem is that Russia has very low infrastructure, and although I've built up my industry (from zero industrial score to 105 now) a good deal of my economy is dependent on Artisans. These small businesses/independant traders make very little margin, they look around and try a bit of that, a bit of this. Technically they are in the middle class tax band but really they are very sensitive to changes in the economy, so bringing in hundreds of thousands of Chinese Artizans to compete with them directly in the same market has hit them hard, I mean who wants to compete with China eh? Hopefully big spending on huge factories will gradually begin taking advantage of Chinas vast resources and put further pressure on Russias Artizans. They _will_ be pleased.

The Armenians have finally kicked off mind... here's a formation of three grossly under-supplied cavalry divisions prudently avoiding trouble, severe cutbacks to the military budget you see. Things will improve.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope you aim to seize Ganja as soon as possible for morale purposes


----------



## camouflage (Mar 11, 2012)

Ganja already belong Russia.


----------



## camouflage (Mar 11, 2012)

Check this out, I've rounded up a number of regiments in the army with dissident sympathies (Anarchists, Nationalists, Reactionaries, Jacobins and the like) and put them all in the same column, and assigned that column the task of crushing rebel uprisings... Marvelous!






I considered carefully who should lead them mind. Skobelev, being Perverse and Uncommonly Young comes with a significant penalty to Reliability (-4% iirc), which is unacceptable with this bunch of chancers, so I thought I'd assign someone else. Eventually decided on a General Vasily Lazarev...






Colonial, Resourceful... a firm hand, fast; a good man. Ideal really.

Of course as time goes by if I am unable to bring about political reform there'll only be more of this sort of thing among the ranks. Something shall have to be done.

Anyway, news from abroad, here's a snap of the French (currently number 1 among the great powers for some reason) doing my bidding.






I thought I'd knock Mexico down a peg or two because they kept messing with nations in my sphere of influence. Can't blame em really, they're on the make aren't they, eager to secure they're place and not get relegated as it were in the next economic downturn or what-have-you. Still, can't have em messing about with Russian interests, it's not on. So, them being 8th of the Great Powers I figured a thorough drubbing should suffice to end their place among the big-boys, and thus their meddling with my client states.

I didn't want to have to actually make an effort and spend the lives of Russian pops and Russian treasure or anything, so after France requested an alliance I took the opportunity and promptly accepted. Then I justified and declared a war against Mexico. Now we see French forces moving in on Mexico City. They added a war goal of their own of course, and shortly after the war Mexico did indeed lose Great Power status. All while Russia and her forces stayed at home.

The important thing now in terms of foreign affairs is to think of a way to knock the French down a peg or two as well. Prussia, the UK or Austria might come in useful there. Whoever is on top while Russia isn't I shall endeavor to ensure is not on top by far.


----------



## camouflage (Mar 11, 2012)

By the way the political dimension of the game's been filled out a lot, the dissidents are more organized now, they form Movements, and their Radicalism shows how far they are willing to work within the system before taking up arms.






As you can see Mother Russia is riddled with various Nationalists wanting 'freedom' (scoff!) as well as Anarcho-Liberal Jacobins and a vast clamor of vote-wanting landowners called the Suffrage Movement. So far I've held off suppressing any of these ungrateful rabble, but my ability to grant reforms comes along slowly.

Frankly I've half a mind to let the Bolsheviks seize power as soon as they try it (give the palace guard the night off, or a lot more vodka than usual), but for now the Communists remain a fringe movement of small percentage (not like in real history or anything).

For now the Jacobins are the main concern, they've a lot of support, they're serious and organized and have over 600 brigades ready to take up arms against the state (and over 1300 in total). I need to figure out a way to take the puff out of em.

By the way as well as saving money when they can, pops also donate money to the Movements to which they belong for arms and supplies for When The Day Comes. I think that's rather cool. Concerning mind, but cool.

Here's a pop failing to make ends-meet in crazy mixed-up Russia of today.






He (or should I say the statistical bracket he represents) has become an Anarcho-Liberal, as if the likes of Ayn Rand will help improve his lot. Typical of the pissed-off middle-class to go looking for answers in some weird wackadoodle ideology really. Actually Anarcho-Liberal is probably not the same as Anarcho-Capitalist but whetever. A bit of socialism might help but I can't offer that yet unfortunately. Instead of making ammunition he should consider demoting to Craftsman and go work in a factory or something, there are plenty of jobs for those that want em, lol.


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 11, 2012)

You seem to spend a lot of time talking about politics and economy. Another Victoria 2 video I saw the game seemed to boil down almost exclusively into wargaming.


----------



## camouflage (Mar 11, 2012)

Your man there with the embaressing voice is playing some sort of Mod, and as it's 1927 it's either late in the game or maybe a campaign (other than the 1836 start Grand Campaign that is). There are many ways to play, but my objectives for Russia do not include a massive amount of military expansion, no need really when you're Russia. I've been playing a very peaceful and non-warlike game so far, mostly concerned with becoming a sophisticated economic power-house. It's a great deal of fun to play the war-monger too mind, especially if you choose Prussia and become Germany (Germany seems naturally suited to becoming the scourge of Europe really). Russia, the UK or France are good choices to go for the World Conquest.

However for a more straight-up blobbing campaign I'd rather play HoI3: FTM tbh, a strategic war-game. Why waste all the wonderful 'social depth and complexity' in AHD? Besides which I quite like banging-on about politics and economics. 

At the end of the day this game is what you make it.


----------



## YouSir (Mar 13, 2012)

Like the look of added depth for dissidents and investing in other nations, plus always nice to see the US going bust - although I take it France and the UK are the same unassailable mega-powers as ever? Are debt wars worthwhile now? Never actually fought one in V2, amounts always seemed minor on those that defaulted even if I was the major banking nation, never enough to justify war expenses anyway. If the US were bust couldn't you have claimed some land while they were too broke to properly militarise? Take the badboy hit and claim California for Mother Russia perhaps... Does your lack of infrastructure mean it's gotten pricier to build railways? Or just that you've been focusing on factories? And how secure is the sphere these days? Places like China are always targets for everyone, would be hesitant to invest anywhere that I might lose if I fail to pay attention for a minute or two.

And shame on you for your lack of military aspirations, break Prussia at least, if Germany forms Europe becomes a closed to you and that just ain't right. Take a chunk out of Austria too, assuming they're still a decaying state.

May have to use this thread to play vicariously through you as I have no capable PC...


----------



## camouflage (Mar 18, 2012)

YouSir said:


> Like the look of added depth for dissidents and investing in other nations, plus always nice to see the US going bust - although I take it France and the UK are the same unassailable mega-powers as ever? Are debt wars worthwhile now? Never actually fought one in V2, amounts always seemed minor on those that defaulted even if I was the major banking nation, never enough to justify war expenses anyway. If the US were bust couldn't you have claimed some land while they were too broke to properly militarise? Take the badboy hit and claim California for Mother Russia perhaps... Does your lack of infrastructure mean it's gotten pricier to build railways? Or just that you've been focusing on factories? And how secure is the sphere these days? Places like China are always targets for everyone, would be hesitant to invest anywhere that I might lose if I fail to pay attention for a minute or two.
> 
> And shame on you for your lack of military aspirations, break Prussia at least, if Germany forms Europe becomes a closed to you and that just ain't right. Take a chunk out of Austria too, assuming they're still a decaying state.
> 
> May have to use this thread to play vicariously through you as I have no capable PC...


 
France and the UK remain dominant in the game so far, here's the latest situation...






I wonder whether the debt war fought by the US and the UK messed them both up abit. The US might have had some sort of Flash Crash to go bankrupt in the first place, but since then it's now managed to completely lose the Civil War too, the CSA is not only intact, but quite strong...






I fought the debt-war because £3k was a lot of money at the time, for Russia anyway, and also because why should I let the US get away with it? some two-bit one province minor somewhere sure, ok. but not the United States, it's the principal really. Debt wars are useful if you're _looking_ for a cassius-belle, depends if you add further war goals that you have no justification for (thus more infamy mind).

I'm not sure why it took so long for my Capitalists to build any railways, I wasted a lot of time for the Free Market to get my industry going before I realized it wasn't happening. I changed to a Conservative Government where I could build infrastructure like factories and railways myself. However this meant I didn't really start to industrialize for a while, Russia had no factories until the 50's I think, so the Artizans were the only ones manufacturing anything (that's what i meant re lack of infrastructure) and the Farmers and Laborers producing the lower value stuff under that. Artizans start out as more efficient producers than factories at first but with technology the factories start to outproduce them and the Artizans move into something else. The means that Western producers of Regular Furniture for instance would be starting to put the squeeze on them, it also means they get swamped by having China in the same market.

The Influence game is ok actually, the competition to influence a region is fairly easy to keep up with and you can invest directly in nations whose government forms allow it and shore up support quite well. It can be challenging going up against a Great Power that's not messing about, and it really can matter. I've found it relatively easy to be the dominant influence in Chinas five regions and keep the others out. But last night in a Prussia game I felt I had no chance opposing Austrias influence over the German states.

Yes, that's right, I was playing Prussia last night. What happened to the Russia game?



As you know political tensions had been rising in Russia for some time. I thought that by expanding the economy, keeping taxes low and employment high I could keep things from getting ugly until enough of the composition of the Upper House permitted reform...






It didn't happen in time. Eventually the Nationalists got tired of waiting I guess. It started with a Lithuanian Uprising...






this had happened before, in Armenia too, and once again I easily put them down with my once again under-supplied army. By the way the economy had been doing alright up till recently, I was minting it and had money to spare, but I decided to under-fund the military again when the economy turned down again. so I was caught off-gaurd when the latest bout of Lithuanian violence was followed by a much stronger Finnish uprising...






I couldn't put that down, I decided to let them go. It had always been my intention to release these nations eventually, I'd not built any factories in Finland or Lithuania or Armenia or any of these places. Only the Ukraine was to remain Russian. but I had to do it in the right order as other Movements become more Radical if you grant reforms to a smaller base. If granted independence to Lithuania, the Suffrage Movement might get bolshy, or the Jabobins or the Finns etc. However the Finns kind of forced my hand.

I granted them independence and set about securing them in Russia sphere of influence... and then a few months later this happened...






The JACOBIN APOCALYPSE.

Right throughout empire, even in Siberia and the Russian Far East...






I figured this is also what I want, it was actually, if the Jacobins seize power they will impose a Constitutional Monarchy, and this was the direction I wanted to go too. But as I waited for the Jacobins to take the Capital, a reactionary uprising kicked off. Now I had Jacobins and White Russian brigades all over the place. Annoyingly , unlike in Divine Wind, different rebel groups don't fight among each other in AHD (not enough TAGs I think).

So that was it for me. If the Jacobins seize power the Reactionaries will remain, and the various Nationalists.... and the Socialists, and the Communists... the situation for Russia was clearly now a disastrous free-for all with every militant with an arms dump now ready to step-up.

I have conceded defeat on this one. If you don't get the politics stuff right it will fuck you up, specially if you're playing Russia.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Apr 8, 2012)

Fascinating stuff. Going to regret it, i'm going to give this a go. eek


----------



## mk12 (May 9, 2012)

I haven't got AHD but I loved Victoria 2. Dominated Europe and Africa with Communist France (French Commune I think it was called).

You should try out Crusader Kings 2, also made by Paradox. It's set between 1066 and 1492 and rather than taking the reins of a nation-state (which didn't exist as such), you play as a family/dynasty. You need to marry your offspring to powerful families, keep vassals happy to ensure you get their payments, fight holy wars against Muslims in Spain and the East, join crusades called by the Pope...it's great fun.


----------



## camouflage (May 9, 2012)

Never got into that one because it doesn't have the whole world map, pet-peeve of mine. Currently getting back into Divine Wind though. 

I'm thinking of giving the Grand Campaign mod a go, see if I can raise Ashanti or something through the ages to become an ubber-power by the WW2 period.


----------



## mk12 (May 14, 2012)

Do you know of any games where you take control of a current country? Or a more modern equivalent of these nation building games? Tropico is the only one I've ever got in to.


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2012)

What's the combat like in Crusader Kings?


----------



## camouflage (May 17, 2012)

mk12 said:


> Do you know of any games where you take control of a current country? Or a more modern equivalent of these nation building games? Tropico is the only one I've ever got in to.


 
Supreme Ruler 2010 and 2020, and also Superpower 2.

Superpower 2 had potential but in my opinion fell well short in the implementation. Supreme Ruler falls down for me in the way warfare is conducted (like playing with bits of rice while its being stir-fried), but that's probably just a taste thing on my part. You may well think otherwise.

Hearts of Iron 3 is very good, but is more specifically a war game. Also Hearts of Iron 2 (Doomsday) was in my opinion much more fun. For instance you could play as Poland in HoI2 and preemptively kick the Reich's ass and then go on to build your own Polish empire (good times). I've not so far been able to get into a HoI3 game so will have to suspend judgment on it, does look like a very good model of a WW2 game though, I wouldn't be surprised if it were played by professional Logisticians in training. 

My own preference is for grand strategy games that have a good warfare element but are not centrally focused on war, but have a look at the HoI's for _fairly_ _recent_ nation building, if not exactly _modern_ period.

Then of course there's the Civilisation games. Too bad there's not so far been a Call to Power 3 or Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri 2 yet (the original of that last one's sci-fi, an absolute classic which I didn't call SMAC for nothing).


----------



## mk12 (May 18, 2012)

Santino said:


> What's the combat like in Crusader Kings?


 
It's similar to Victoria 2 (I don't know if you've played that). It's not the main aspect of the game, that's for sure.


----------



## mk12 (May 18, 2012)

camouflage said:


> My own preference is for grand strategy games that have a good warfare element but are not centrally focused on war, but have a look at the HoI's for _fairly_ _recent_ nation building, if not exactly _modern_ period.


 
Me too. I like building nations and managing the economy, population etc over warfare.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

I gave in and bought vic ii and the expansion from steam but they won't install, i get errors!


----------



## camouflage (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know why anyone uses Steam, I'm a GamersGate man m'self. Mind you will be moving over to Steam sharpish once they start implementing games on Ubuntu etc.

Anyhoo, best of luck, it really would be quite nice to talk to someone normal about the playing of Victoria 2 (the forums full of odd-balls you see. Odd-balls, weirdos and tories).


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 7, 2012)

Look forward to it. They mainly seem to be history buffs on the forum where as i'm more just a strategy game buff (not too bothered about determinism but obv plausibility helps). 

Currently chipping away at both the manual and strategy guide. Then will look into why it won't install next week. I'm liking the look of the depth in which you can tinker with the economy  

What different govt. types have you played? Are authoritarian an easier ride than democracies?


----------



## Chz (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, authoritarian is easier if you're into tinkering with everything. I honestly never got to grips with the economy, so moving to a free market democracy allowed me to wipe my hands of it. The Empire of Scandinavia never ended up having an economy to rival other Great Powers, but it made my life easier until the Germans flipped out and destroyed me, which gave the Russians an opportunity to do the same (they'd been waiting for decades for me to show weakness). Though the fallout was hilarious to watch, as I gave the Germans enough of a bloody nose for everyone _else_ to pick on them. In particular, obliterating their navy (Scandinavia's always going to be limited for army manpower) opened the door for countries that didn't even border them to pop in and take a chunk!


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm starting to get a bit pissed off now that vic II and AHD won't install. I've tried some of their jiggery pokery suggestions and nothing has worked so far. This is the first time this has happened to me, surely a game should just fuckin' install?


----------



## camouflage (Sep 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Look forward to it. They mainly seem to be history buffs on the forum where as i'm more just a strategy game buff (not too bothered about determinism but obv plausibility helps).
> 
> Currently chipping away at both the manual and strategy guide. Then will look into why it won't install next week. I'm liking the look of the depth in which you can tinker with the economy
> 
> What different govt. types have you played? Are authoritarian an easier ride than democracies?


 
Agreed about the history-buffs on the forum, I'm also into the games because of the brilliant and deep grand-strategy involved. Fair to say I've also learned a few things about history and economics though, although the veracity of how the model applies to the real world and real history is certainly unsound. For one thing a good game isn't necessarily a good model of what went down. Also of course there's the euro-centrism of all Pdox's games so far, which I think finds a tad too much resonance on the forum. It's partly for that reason I sometimes revisit the Civs. But even there there's way to much of this idea that the purpose of civilisation is to win, and to conquer the other. As said, good game != good model of life. I guess it's the old sim/game thing, where a good sim approaches the art form. I'd be into that actually, a grand-world sim at the level of art in being an interpretation of actual reality.

So far in Vicky 2 I've not played any of the interesting governments, which would be communist or fascist I suppose... think I've played anarcho-capitalist dictatorships but usually it's democracies and monarchies. In my current game I'm going pure Austrian School, this is partly because I'm being lazy, and partly because I want to see what Germany can do as an Anarchocapitalist dictorship. As Russia though, I beleive the state must control the Commanding Hights, as it were.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm starting to get a bit pissed off now that vic II and AHD won't install. I've tried some of their jiggery pokery suggestions and nothing has worked so far. This is the first time this has happened to me, surely a game should just fuckin' install?


 


Have you tried here?:  http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?545-Victoria-2-Tech-Support
obvious, but that's always the place to start right?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 10, 2012)

From reading the manual and strategy guide it seems an amazing and involved game, more so for what I want than EU III is (although I have upgraded to Divine Wind now I doubt it becomes Vic II). It's the needing to grasp so many variables in order to attempt to achieve your aims that is both interesting and a bit frightening. It's not like civ where you pass a length of time and you get a modifier and everything is hunky dory but it benefits you in some way. If you dont know what you're doing you sink! Without outside intervention. Genius.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 10, 2012)

camouflage said:


> Have you tried here?:  http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?545-Victoria-2-Tech-Support
> obvious, but that's always the place to start right?



Tried some of the ideas there.  I'll explain the exact problem when I'm back indoors in case you have any ideas. Perhaps it's something simple. It's really frustrating.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 10, 2012)

camouflage said:


> So far in Vicky 2 I've not played any of the interesting governments, which would be communist or fascist I suppose... think I've played anarcho-capitalist dictatorships but usually it's democracies and monarchies. In my current game I'm going pure Austrian School, this is partly because I'm being lazy, and partly because I want to see what Germany can do as an Anarchocapitalist dictorship. As Russia though, I beleive the state must control the Commanding Hights, as it were.


 
After a certain level Communism in Vicky 2 becomes hell. It's great if you're a moderately sized country without expansionist fantasies, it gives you the most flexibility for micro-managing the economy and making use of limited populations. In fact if you devote yourself to industry it can even work for a larger power but once you reach the late game world power point, or if you're managing a country with high immigration or conversion rates to labourers it becomes overwhelming. Stupidly let my glorious Chinese Empire switch to Communism and spent an hour constantly building and upgrading factories before giving up.

Any Lassaiz-Faire government goes the other way, create a finely tuned and near perfect industrial base, get stuck with the wrong government and watch the whole lot go bankrupt amidst the inept meddling of Capitalists with no subsidies. Can generally avoid the wrong revolutions and parties but it's one of the few vaguely game breaking aspects V2 has, if you do get it wrong then it's a soul destroying fucker to fix. Never tried Fascism though and forget the party specs.

Nothing sends me geekier than Paradox Games...


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well it's loaded  (found the solution incredibly quickly on steam rather than paradox forum, just had to delete cache folder) so here comes the north face of the k2 learning curve...


----------



## YouSir (Sep 10, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Well it's loaded  (found the solution incredibly quickly on steam rather than paradox forum, just had to delete cache folder) so here comes the north face of the k2 learning curve...


 
Check in, frequently and preferably with screenshots  still don't have a capable computer so I need my hit. I've even started reading after action reports on the Paradox forums, can't be healthy.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 10, 2012)

Can you not get your hands on a capable machine? The one I'm on now is coming up to four years old, and it wasn't exactly high spec when I bought it. I think I paid like 450 for it and stuck a 90 quid graphics card in it. Four years ago. It can run all the paradox stuff.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 11, 2012)

Jesus wept it's complex, a LOT more so than EU III imo. I'm drooling at how it will kill my brain.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 11, 2012)

YouSir said:


> Check in, frequently and preferably with screenshots  still don't have a capable computer so I need my hit. I've even started reading after action reports on the Paradox forums, can't be healthy.


 
I will try to start writing up play on my current Prussia game, it's going slowly though as I'm not playing very often. Actually I was going to start an EU3 game as Venice and write up that, but then I discovered EU4's in the works so that's basically that till Q3-2013 or whenever it's due to be released. EU3 is spoilt now that I know there's so much better out there, the trade system alone looks great, exclamation mark.


----------



## Chz (Sep 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Jesus wept it's complex, a LOT more so than EU III imo. I'm drooling at how it will kill my brain.


Really? I found it a lot easier to get into than EU3.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 12, 2012)

In terms of the economy?


----------



## Chz (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely. You _have_ to intervene so much in EU3. In V2, once you kickstart things, it's possible to play with minimal intervention. Under some circumstances, it won't even let you!


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess it's the amount of information you can access that makes it seem that way then. Haven't played a game yet just done the tutorials and it seemed to have masses of depth where as EU just seemed to be about sending merchants off to do their thing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone played with an African nation? Is it a pain to westernise them? Probably going to make something like that one of my first challenges unless it's weighted badly that it would never happen.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 13, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Anyone played with an African nation? Is it a pain to westernise them? Probably going to make something like that one of my first challenges unless it's weighted badly that it would never happen.


 
Not tried actually, I'd rather start a game in EU3 and then convert tbh, however the EU3->Vic2 converter is still a bit flaky and doesn't handle AHD or Divine Wind.

I've read of people pulling off some pretty impressive Westernizations though, one of the devs spoke of doing a World Domination with the Zulu, if you can survive the British then you're probably in a good position as Zulu actually, with two neighbouring Western states you can probably end up annexing if you play your cards right.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 13, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Can you not get your hands on a capable machine? The one I'm on now is coming up to four years old, and it wasn't exactly high spec when I bought it. I think I paid like 450 for it and stuck a 90 quid graphics card in it. Four years ago. It can run all the paradox stuff.


 
Hopefully will this weekend  Friend's offloading one, just hoping it'll be capable given that I haven't heard the specs. Would suggest a Urban multi-player game but I suspect no one would have the hundreds of hours to do it properly.



Citizen66 said:


> Anyone played with an African nation? Is it a pain to westernise them? Probably going to make something like that one of my first challenges unless it's weighted badly that it would never happen.


 
Depends on the nation, all of North Africa barring Egypt tends to be consumed early and they're next door to an Ottoman Empire that knows they're the only ones they can beat and a load of Europeans across the Med empire building. Ethiopia gets bullied by Egypt, but as it's mountains it might be possible to survive. Sokoto would be safe til civilization but dull as hell without neighbours. As long as you can survive it's possible for any of them, can just be a long dull process if you get peace and have nothing to do but subsist and wait to Westernize. But you can always make your own entertainment in the meantime 



camouflage said:


> Not tried actually, I'd rather start a game in EU3 and then convert tbh, however the EU3->Vic2 converter is still a bit flaky and doesn't handle AHD or Divine Wind.
> 
> I've read of people pulling off some pretty impressive Westernizations though, one of the devs spoke of doing a World Domination with the Zulu, if you can survive the British then you're probably in a good position as Zulu actually, with two neighbouring Western states you can probably end up annexing if you play your cards right.


 
True, the Zulus have a shitload of soldiers too so if they made the British sphere then anything is possible - quickly grab Madagascar, head towards the minor Asian unCivs, maintain a low profile and wait to civilize. World Domination would be impressive though. Most impressive game I read/saw was someone who took Tunisia to WP status, given the French being next door it still took a lot of luck amidst the confusing skill.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 14, 2012)

YouSir said:


> , the Zulus have a shitload of soldiers too so if they made the British sphere then anything is possible - quickly grab Madagascar, head towards the minor Asian unCivs, maintain a low profile and wait to civilize. World Domination would be impressive though. Most impressive game I read/saw was someone who took Tunisia to WP status, given the French being next door it still took a lot of luck amidst the confusing skill.


 
There's a brief strategy guide in the wiki that makes some suggestions for playing as Zulu.



> The Zulu Kingdom is the only native country in mainland Southern Africa in Victoria 2. They are also the only uncivilised nation in the region (aside from Madagascar).
> The Zulu have a significant advantage over the neighbouring Boer states in its starting army: The Impi of the Zulu. The Impi number 27,000, and although made up of irregulars, can overrun Boer armies.
> The first action of the Zulu should be to conquer Transvaal. As the larger of the Boer states, and having the precious metal mines that will pop up in Klerksdorp. The Boers of Transvaal can be conquered very easily, and give more resources and population than Orange. Note that taking either of these states will improve the Zulus' literacy, from 1% to 5%. Literacy is important to ensure that the Zulu don't fall behind in technology too much.
> Madagascar should be conquered before the French get it in their sphere, to add more strength to the Zulu, but avoid going over the infamy limit, so that the British don't attack. Keep relations with the UK high, and only attack if they get involved in a large war with European nations like France or Russia. Even then, make sure you save before declaring war. If the Zulu get the right technologies, they can colonize much of Africa, especially if Britain is pushed out of the picture.
> ...


 
 


YouSir said:


> Would suggest a Urban multi-player game but I suspect no one would have the hundreds of hours to do it properly.


 
I have quite a bit of time on my hands monday to thursdays although not next week. Perhaps need some practice first too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 25, 2012)

Started playing this but using the APD mod, which apparently improves the game or something. Just conquered and annexed a country to the south who I had two casus belli with and slowly steering Brazil towards state capitalism.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm free trade interventionist. But taxing the rich as high as I can, letting the capitalists decide what should be built and where (because I'm not state capitalism or planned economy  ) and then putting up all the investment and subsidising the factories that are mainly running at a loss.  and my economy is doing fine.  

Apart from my one war and one uprising. Both times I just took out the maximum loan, increased stockpile and military spending to 100%, kicked ass and then reduced them again and slowly paid off the loan. Upper house is currently:

Reactionary: 11.55%
consevative: 52.87%
liberal: 33.84%
anarcho-liberal: 1.73%

are anarcho-liberal right wing small state fuckers?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 26, 2012)

France wants to ally with me. So, i guess I've finally made it to the top table with the big boys. Then, as soon as I agree, it informs me that it is involved in a war that it needs assitance with. Can't send troops as already fighting Paraguay so will offer subsidies instead.

It demands £900 a day and I'm already running a £400 a day deficit helping Bolivia both financially and militarily.

*sigh*

Allies are shit.


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I've been convinced into taking the step into Victoria II.

Going to start researching.

Only paradox experience I have is one good game of EU3 (Divine Wind) with France. I've just wrote my experience here.

What's the best why of buying the game with A House Divided because the one on Amazon doesn't have the disc. It's £30 on Steam with AHD.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 11, 2012)

Gamers Gate is another download retailer. Wait for a Steam sale if you want to pick it up cheap.


----------



## camouflage (Nov 14, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Started playing this but using the APD mod, which apparently improves the game or something. Just conquered and annexed a country to the south who I had two casus belli with and slowly steering Brazil towards state capitalism.


 
Uruguay? You big bully. 

Watch out the Monroe-Doctrine, as the USCA things wen't swimmingly for my conquest of Columbia, Venezuela, northern parts of the treacherously opportunistic Ecuador and the formerly Mexican Yucatan Peninsula until the Great Blue Beast in the North came tumbling down on me.


----------



## camouflage (Nov 14, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> are anarcho-liberal right wing small state fuckers?


 
I think so... Randbot Libertard Scum I always think. Send in the troops, crush the bastards, be merciless. Assign a Relentless Butcher to the task, see if you can make a significant dent in their population. That's always my policy on _people like that_ anyway.


----------



## camouflage (Nov 14, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I think I've been convinced into taking the step into Victoria II.
> 
> Going to start researching.
> 
> ...


 
Great to have you on board, always good to see new blood in the ranks, what!?

There's a new expansion coming out soon... Rise to Power. Might be worth holding off till then tbf, then again why waste precious practice-hours twiddling yer thumbs eh?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just watched a trailer for it; didn't really show anything new.


----------



## camouflage (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, never buy a cat-in-a-bag, as the Poles say, but I will anyway because I'm a Paradox-fanboi, and trust that there will be some sort of new stuff... tweaks, improvements, additional content or whatever added to the game. But on that assumption why buy twice what you can buy once.


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 14, 2012)

camouflage said:


> Great to have you on board, always good to see new blood in the ranks, what!?
> 
> There's a new expansion coming out soon... Rise to Power. Might be worth holding off till then tbf, then again why waste precious practice-hours twiddling yer thumbs eh?


 
Might get the base edition and then buy Rise to Power when its out, assuming I don't need the previous expansion pack?!

EUIV Review.  

Worth checking out the EUIV facebook page.


----------



## camouflage (Nov 14, 2012)

Finally got home an watched the Rise to Power trailer, only to realize it's not in fact an expansion.

wishful thinking i guess, probably for the best really.


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh, well might as well just get them both now


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 15, 2012)

That must be why I didn't see any new features on it.


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 24, 2013)

I got Victoria II in the paradox sale. I can't buy AHD because steam wont accept my card . Thought I'd learn on the vanilla one for now.

Started as Prussia. Decided to go to war with the Netherlands to learn about warfare and got them to release Luxemburg, then I warred with Denmark over Schleswig and managed to annex I thought I was getting Holstein too but I made a mistake. Bavaria made it to great power status so I thought I'd show them who's boss and go to war with them, for which I managed to annex one of their provinces. This war finished in 1845 and after it I was able to form the North German Confederacy, which meant I took Holstein from Danish satellite-hood, brought Luxemburg in and swallowed up all the German minors except Baden and Wastineschaften (I don't know the spelling) and Bavaria are still free. I've got bags of money too.

As the NGF I am about to invade Korea for the sake of it and because I want a colonial possession. Might get nailed by China and Japan though.

My aims are to form Germany, get a few east Asian colonial possessions and I want to create the Suez canal. 

I don't know all the controls yet, I need to do the last two levels of tutorials. Still have no real idea of how my economy is working although it is running smoothly.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think you'll need to occupy Paris and beat France in a Franco-Prussian war to create Germany, if I remember correctly. Or you could let the KPD take over and become the _Raterepublik_.


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 25, 2013)

Ah, I am inclined to move to some sort of socialist/communist republic. 

The tide of liberalism is washing over the North German Confederacy. There are also fairly frequent Jacobin rebellions, they are of a worrying size too.

Northern Korea was occupied and annexed, with all its raw material goodness, and now I am gearing up to a conquest of Bavaria.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Remember that becoming a "proletarian dictatorship" means you have to micromanage the economy, as all factory production is planned...


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 25, 2013)

mk12 said:


> Remember that becoming a "proletarian dictatorship" means you have to micromanage the economy, as all factory production is planned...


----------



## mk12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Which is good as you tax the wealthy and build loads of factories, but it takes a lot more effort!


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 25, 2013)

Defo need to do some more learning then!


----------



## Red Storm (Jan 26, 2013)

Just got myself A House Divided. 

Gonna find some good tutorial youtube vids before I get into it I think.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 25, 2013)

Victoria 2: Heart of Darkness has been announced. Will involve colonising Africa amongst other stuff. A nice feature is there's newspapers that keep you up to date with what's happening globally.



Supposedly out next month. 

I may as well just set up a direct debit to Paradox...


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 26, 2013)

Just finished my first proper game of Victoria AHD. Enjoyed it.

Took me four goes as Prussia before I got the hang of it but I still don't really understand how the economy worked.

Economy wise, I managed to get to around 1880 fine and then there was a big crash for some reason. Lasted for around 5 years and I made the German people suffer huge austerity. Socialists and communists got a bit uppity but following the crash I made loads of money until around 1925 when there was a larger crash. I had £40m in the bank so I just rode it out until I ended the game.

Managed to unite the German Empire, eventually becoming Germany, and conquer a good chunk of Africa. Destroyed Austria/Austria-Hungary. I wanted to smash the Russians up a bit but I tried 3 times (restarting my saved game) and failed on each occasion so I ended the game in 1930.

Interesting/weird things which happened: Peru got the Congo Free State but I conquer it. Following the Second Great War France became proletarian dictatorship but reverted back to democracy where the Fascists won power. Ottomans, Spain and then me were the largest African colonisers respectively.

Looking forward to this new expansion pack. The "crisis" addition looks great.

Fancy playing Greece or Japan in my next game.

PS: also looking forward to the new Sim City out in March.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 26, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> Interesting/weird things which happened: Following the Second Great War France became proletarian dictatorship but reverted back to democracy where the Fascists won power.


 
I'm wondering if that's because social reforms can only take baby steps in the direction you want them to be in the game mechanics? As in, that applies to the AI as well as human players in order for the game to be balanced. Because obviously democracy is to the right of proletarian dictatorship so that'd be moving in the right direction for the fascists in the mechanics.

E2a: I'm not even sure if fascism is to the right of conservatism in Vic 2. Govt types don't necessarily match what they mean in the real world either.

*Conservative*: Farmers, clergy, and aristocrats are naturally conservative. Soldiers and officers are conservative until fascism appears. Laborers are conservative until socialism appears. A party in power with this ideology will fire the conservative string of Ideological Thought inventions, if they have not been fired already, which will lower plurality and convert POPs to conservative ideology.

*Reactionary*: This is the extremist version of conservative. Conservatives with high militancy will often become reactionary. A reactionary party in power will fire the conservative string of Ideological Thought inventions if they have not fired already. Also, in the late game, there are events based off the Mass Politics technology that will lower plurality a few points. Reactionaries can peacefully coup the government and rewrite the constitution into a presidential dictatorship; however, in spite of this, the natural form of government for reactionary political parties is Monarchy.

*Liberal*: Clerks and capitalists are naturally liberal. Craftsmen tend to be liberal until socialism appears. Liberal political parties in power will fire the liberal string of inventions for Ideological Thought if they have not fired already, increasing plurality and converting POPs to liberal ideology.

*Anarcho-liberal*: This is the extremist version of liberal. Liberals with high militancy will usually become anarcho-liberal. An anarcho-liberal party in power will fire the liberal string of Ideological Thought inventions if they have not fired already. In the late game, there are events based off of Mass Politics which will lower plurality a few points. An anarcho-liberal party in power can peacefully coup the government and rewrite the constitution into a presidential dictatorship.

*Socialist*: Craftsmen and laborers are naturally socialist. Almost all other POPs can become socialist if they are unable to obtain subsistence goods. In fact, socialism can quickly become the dominant ideology among your POPs if their standard of living is too low. A socialist party in power will fire the socialist string of Ideological Thought inventions, increasing plurality and converting POPs to socialist ideology.

*Communist*: This is the extremist form of socialist. Socialists with high militancy will become communist. A communist party in power will fire the socialist string of Ideological Thought inventions if they have not fired already. A Communist party in power can peacefully coup the government and rewrite the constitution into a Proletarian Dictatorship. The Proletairian Dictatorship is also the natural form of government for a Communist political party.

*Fascist*: Fascism is the natural ideology for soldiers and officers, but only after 1905. It is an extremist ideology in its own right and has no milder analog, as do Reactionary and Communist. There are no ties between Fascism and Ideological Thought, but there are a number of late game cultural inventions that will convert portions of your population into Fascists. It is also possible for highly militant POPs of any type to become fascist, although I am not certain what factors are precisely involved. A Fascist party in power can peacefully coup the government and rewrite the constitution into a presidential dictatorship.4

(Actually those are for Victoria Revolutions but I think it's the same deal for Vic 2.

http://www.paradoxian.org/vickywiki...nd_Political_Reforms_in_Victoria:_Revolutions


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah I sought of see how the dynamics could have worked. Italy had taken two states from them and I had taken Alsace plus French Guyanna. So that will have the population pissed.

They were the only proletarian dictatorship. There was a couple of fascist dictatorships and around 5 fascist governments. Austria-Hungry managed to survive constant revolution for around 5 years. 

EU IV looks amazing at the moment too


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 27, 2013)

It's East vs West that I'm most excited about. Cold War grand strategy.


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 27, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> It's East vs West that I'm most excited about. Cold War grand strategy.


 
Hadn't heard of that. Out in the second quarter of this year


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well it isn't Paradox proper; they're just the publishers. It's BL-Logic who made Arsenal of Democracy. Haven't played that but Paradox seem to have faith in them. If what they say is true - vic 2 depth of economics and HOI 3 depth of military - then it'll be ace. Hope they make espionage suitably complex too though!


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 27, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Well it isn't Paradox proper; they're just the publishers. It's BL-Logic who made Arsenal of Democracy. Haven't played that but Paradox seem to have faith in them. If what they say is true - vic 2 depth of economics and HOI 3 depth of military - then it'll be ace. Hope they make espionage suitably complex too though!


 
Paradox seem to have the best of it all in terms of depth. Everything I've wanted Total War and Civilisation to have. 

Total War still has the battles and Civilisation is more sandbox-y. 

East-West looks like a good mix of Vic 2 and HOI. I hope you can fund terrorists/revolutionaries etc. I've always wanted to see refugees in game play too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, I would hope it simulates proxy wars and CIA installed dictators etc. I think I've seen mentioned that it caters for guerrilla warfare.  Perhaps this needs its own thread instead of derailing this one?


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 3, 2013)

Release date pushed back.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hot on the heels of EvsW being pushed back. Not too bothered as SimCity will probably keep me busy a few months hopefully.


----------



## camouflage (Mar 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Victoria 2: Heart of Darkness has been announced. Will involve colonising Africa amongst other stuff. A nice feature is there's newspapers that keep you up to date with what's happening globally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hear ya bruth'r.


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 8, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Hot on the heels of EvsW being pushed back. Not too bothered as SimCity will probably keep me busy a few months hopefully.


 
Looks like SimCity got hit with some problems. I was going to buy it today but I think I'll wait a bit for the issues to resolve.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 27, 2013)

Well it's out. Anyone given it a whirl yet? Looks like it'll be a couple of weeks before I get it.


----------



## Red Storm (Jun 5, 2013)

I





Citizen66 said:


> Well it's out. Anyone given it a whirl yet? Looks like it'll be a couple of weeks before I get it.


 
I enjoyed Victoria AHD. 

I played a game with Japan. The crisis are a nice little addition which tended to work well in my game although often they came to nothing. 

I liked the newspapers too but I had gaps of up to 5 years where I received none, it seems to be a common problem. 

Europa Universalis IV is out August 13th and is now available to pre-order!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 5, 2013)

HoD you mean? I've got it now. Gonna give it a whirl with the PoD mod.


----------



## Red Storm (Jun 5, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> HoD you mean? I've got it now. Gonna give it a whirl with the PoD mod.


 

Sorry yeah meant HoD. I enjoyed it, I want to play a game with Greece. How are you finding it?

What's the PoD mod?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 5, 2013)

Red Storm said:


> Sorry yeah meant HoD. I enjoyed it, I want to play a game with Greece. How are you finding it?
> 
> What's the PoD mod?



PDM is a Pop Demand Mod. Smooths over the economy a bit whilst also adding some techs and resources, new factories etc. APD is the same mod for AHD and obviously POD is the same mod but for HOD.

http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?562-POP-Demand-Mod


----------



## Red Storm (Jun 5, 2013)

Just downloaded the PDM. 

I'll give it a whirl sometime but I think I'm going to wait until EU IV before I start playing a game again.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 5, 2013)

Red Storm said:
			
		

> Just downloaded the PDM.
> 
> I'll give it a whirl sometime but I think I'm going to wait until EU IV before I start playing a game again.



I've just pre-ordered. I wasn't going to but seeing as they've pushed the release of E vs W back to Q1 thought I might as well. Perhaps that was their plan...


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 30, 2013)

Paradox charity sale:


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 15, 2014)

These are very good tutorial videos for anyone looking to get into the game:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmA13T8AaT9p206K4IksNmSALUw0bQ6Sv


----------

